# C-section due to prior shoulder dystocia and erbs palsy



## acarter1219@gmail.com (Jan 21, 2015)

We had a patient deliver recently via c-section due to a previous vaginal delivery that resulted in shoulder dystocia and erbs palsy.  I'm having difficulty finding a code to best describe this patients delivery and why we did the c-section.  The patient has no other health issues that would warrant a c-section.  Has anyone coded a c-section with this same situation??


----------



## tmerickson (Mar 12, 2015)

You could try 669.71


----------

